# All because of one bullet



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1105
View attachment 1104
View attachment 1103
View attachment 1102
View attachment 1101

	

		
			
		

		
	
The husband accidently discharged his rifle into the floor and then went hunting his wife left about an hour later. Nobody home and no one hurt. The furnace was below where he shot the floor
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note the lamp shade stuck in fence
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The explosion ripped the sill plate on three walls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The back wall

View attachment 1607


View attachment 1608


View attachment 1609


View attachment 1610


View attachment 1611


View attachment 1607


View attachment 1608


View attachment 1609


View attachment 1610


View attachment 1611


/monthly_2011_10/DSCN2698.jpg.748365e9ae5589cf223bffcc1b772473.jpg

/monthly_2011_10/DSCN2691.jpg.10846762d37fcc1ddf604c905fa89eb7.jpg

/monthly_2011_10/DSCN2693.jpg.346c75817cec6f3373af82e6ccaa9b51.jpg

/monthly_2011_10/DSCN2697.jpg.a5c537c1be6d293ad1c93317b82717d1.jpg

/monthly_2011_10/DSCN2695.jpg.3e126e85b84e0ee57f3174a29f32181a.jpg


----------



## pwood (Oct 25, 2011)

and that right there  is prime example why not to put a match to farts!


----------



## Mac (Oct 25, 2011)

He's never going to hear the end of THAT!


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Needs to have his rifles taken away from him.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 25, 2011)

That's hillarious, MTlogcabin!   Where did it take place?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> That's hillarious, MTlogcabin! Where did it take place?


Kalispell Mt

http://dailyinterlake.com/news/top_story/article_cb0b6698-fe9e-11e0-8571-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 25, 2011)

Explain that to the adjuster!

BS


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

Some aditional photos
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1106


View attachment 487


View attachment 487


/monthly_2011_10/DSCN2696.jpg.449242ae7cf29491548e7402b2c4f5ab.jpg


----------



## brudgers (Oct 25, 2011)

IRC should ban guns...there could have been a sleeping baby and how would you feel if it was your grandchild?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2011)

I think that if I discharged a firearm inside my house, I would try to figure out where the he!! the bullet ended up....seriously? I would tend to agree with rktect 1.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not just require that every dwelling unit have a bullet proof gun room/panic room.


----------



## rshuey (Oct 25, 2011)

So he missed? She must have rolled over.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

He called the police and they came and filled out a report of an "accidential discharge of a fire arm". Nobody thinks about what may be in the crawlspace except those of us in this line of work.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 25, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> IRC should ban guns...there could have been a sleeping baby and how would you feel if it was your grandchild?


We should also allow only soft building materials in case someone trips and cracks their head open, no more granite counters. All glass should be tempered so burglars don't cut themselves when breaking in. Oh and it should be a mandate to have a three course balanced meal in the fridge so that the poor burglar will be able to have a nutritious dinner.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

This guy is not playing with a full deckhttp://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns''>http://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns' rel="external nofollow">

http://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 25, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This guy is not playing with a full deckhttp://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-gunshttp://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns
> 
> http://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns' rel="external nofollow">


   That guy almost lost his deck entirely. Wow


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This guy is not playing with a full deckhttp://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-gunshttp://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns
> 
> http://bernardbeckett.posterous.com/stupid-people-and-guns' rel="external nofollow">


That can't be real.


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> That can't be real.


He would have second degree burns, the pressure wave would have burst his eyeballs and he and his hat would be on fire.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 25, 2011)

MTlogcabin,

Thanks for posting the story links.  At first I thought it may be an insurance scam, but after reading the story and seeing the other pictures, my heart actually goes out to the folks.   Amazing!  Looks like a total loss.   I am sure that God was watching out for those folks.


----------



## TimNY (Oct 25, 2011)

Negligent discharge, not accidental.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> MTlogcabin,Thanks for posting the story links.  At first I thought it may be an insurance scam, but after reading the story and seeing the other pictures, my heart actually goes out to the folks.   Amazing!  Looks like a total loss.   I am sure that God was watching out for those folks.


The investigators got in there today and found the hole in the 1" gas line. They where renters and they where smart enough to have renters insurance but lost everything


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

He may have renters insurance but good luck collecting.  Considering that his negligence destroyed a building, I'm pretty sure he will be hearing from an insurance company.


----------



## conarb (Oct 25, 2011)

Mountain Man said:
			
		

> The investigators got in there today and found the hole in the 1" gas  line. They where renters and they where smart enough to have renters  insurance but lost everything


I presume it was plastic pipe?


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 25, 2011)

So House SHot Fatally


----------



## Frank (Oct 26, 2011)

ATF coming over to investigate WMD?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 26, 2011)

> I presume it was plastic pipe?


Nope. Black iron schedule 40 according to the FD guys


----------



## pwood (Oct 26, 2011)

plastic pipe in a dwelling? never seen it, not allowed.


----------



## Frank (Oct 26, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> He may have renters insurance but good luck collecting.  Considering that his negligence destroyed a building, I'm pretty sure he will be hearing from an insurance company.


Likely his renters insurance will be paying the owner or the owner's insurance company for the building as well under the liability part that pays for your negligent harms to others.

The whole reason you have insurance is to protect you from your mistakes and those of your kids.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 26, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> So House SHot Fatally


You just don't get to say that enough. Most of the homes that :inspctr ICE sees should be shot fatally!


----------



## codeworks (Oct 26, 2011)

always treat every gun as if it were loaded, kkep the muzzle pointed in a  safe direction, how about not discharging it in the house! wow


----------



## conarb (Oct 26, 2011)

> Nope. Black iron schedule 40 according to the FD guys


How is that possible?  A lead bullet would deform hitting black iron pipe, tell your FD guys to take another look.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 26, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> How is that possible? A lead bullet would deform hitting black iron pipe, tell your FD guys to take another look.


Note the .223 and .270 win penetrated a 1/4" steel plate.

http://www.huts.com/Huts'sBallisticTest.htm

http://emptormaven.com/2007/06/steel-penetration-of-223-bullets/

I don't know the caliber of the rifle but it was the first day of deer and elk season and my guess would be a .270 or 30-06 since they are the most popular around here for the distance most hunters shoot


----------



## conarb (Oct 26, 2011)

Wouldn't be hard to test, tell the FD guys to take a length of the pipe and shoot several times at the pipe with the same rifle, I suspect that there is a big difference between shooting a bullet at a steel plate and a 1" round  pipe.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2011)

CA, I regularly have folks out at my place shooting, have seen 3/8 plate steel with a clean, practically drilled hole from a high-powered rifle. Trust me, black pipe would be no problem.


----------



## ICE (Oct 26, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> CA, I regularly have folks out at my place shooting, have seen 3/8 plate steel with a clean, practically drilled hole from a high-powered rifle. Trust me, black pipe would be no problem.


I bought a pellet gun and set up some tin cans.  I was shooting at them from 35' and couldn't hit them at all.  I thought the sights were screwed up until I noticed the holes.  The pellets were going through the cans without disturbing the cans.  I set an in-line row and shot it.  The pellet stopped in the fourth can.  With the .308 I can't find the cans.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 27, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be hard to test, tell the FD guys to take a length of the pipe and shoot several times at the pipe with the same rifle, I suspect that there is a big difference between shooting a bullet at a steel plate and a 1" round  pipe.


   Cast iron being brittle, I would tend to agree.


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 27, 2011)

The black pipe probably only 3/32" thick... 22 might do it!


----------

